
The First E-Reader with a 10 Core Processor - kozmonaut
https://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/wisky-eewrite-e-pad-might-be-the-best-e-reader-ever-made
======
barryvan
When does an e-reader stop being an e-reader and become an e-ink display
tablet? This sounds interesting, but more for the activities it enables in
addition to and apart from reading.

------
theriddlr
The eInk refresh rate and colour issue still hasn't been solved. They would
need to clear the screen every time the user flips to a new page to avoid
ghosting.

